# Any tips for hitching the west coast?



## GuyXsmith (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm hitching out of eugine Or lookin to get down the coast any advice on routes or cool places to camp or just any cool sites to see this is my first time coming through California


----------



## Troubadour90 (Jun 22, 2017)

I went down the west coast a few years ago. If you don't mind waiting a bit longer for a ride, take highway 1. That's the scenic route, really nice views and plenty of places to camp


----------



## mateoboliviano (Jun 23, 2017)

hitchhike wherever you want! the west coast is so easy to get rides


----------



## Wawa (Jun 23, 2017)

It's legal to walk on interstates in OR, but not in CA. If you do it anyway, chances are you'll get a ride before highway patrol comes by. It's enforced less on the I-5 then on the expressway sections of 101. Seen people get kicked off near Eureka/Arcata.

Ain't got specific places to recommend camping, but as one person with just a pack you'll have an easy time. In the north you got thick forest to hide in, further south tamarisks sprout up anywhere untended and give good cover.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 24, 2017)

I changed your thread title to sound more like a question. Before, it was phrased in a way that made it sound like you were _offering_ advice, not _asking_ for it.


----------

